# Gunsmith recommendations



## tvphotog (Feb 24, 2016)

Has anyone dealt with BH Solutions springs, and with using their smiths to replace hammers, triggers, etc. on a Standard Hi Power? Can you recommend a good certified gunsmith?

An unrelated question - I believe the Standard model Hi Power is considered a Mark III, and does it have a firing pin safety?


----------

